# Emmet County - Tip of the Mitt- AirBNB



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I just began renting out a 2 bedroom 1.5 bath upper loft. The snowmobile trail is about half a mile down a seasonal road that ends at my driveway. Great location for snowmobiling/skiing in the tip of the mitt

airbnb.com/h/harborspringsloft


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Awesome spot and a very fair rate. I will keep in mind when planning the next snowmobile getaway!


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> Awesome spot and a very fair rate. I will keep in mind when planning the next snowmobile getaway!


I think it is a pretty cool start/finish location for snowmobilers. Couple restaurants to the north of us that are on the trail system, or close to it. Or head toward Alanson/Pellston/Mackinac. If you have any questions about the place or the area, just let me know


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice place and good location. My Dad’s best friend lives near there at pleasantview and stutsmanville.


----------

